# Erorr 8602 Auxiliary device failure



## reinstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning all, I told a friend that i would look at his computer having issues and such well today I hooked it up and I get error 8602 auxiliary device failure...it will not recongnize mouse or keyboard and when it does long on get the warning to attach mouse then it goes right into screen saver mode...this is windows 98 any info on this would be greatly appreciated

thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to the TSG forum  :up:

8602 error is External mouse error.
http://www-3.ibm.com/pc/support/sit...LWIK-3SR4PW&selectarea=SUPPORT&tempselected=5
have you tried changing the mouse


----------

